# The works of Andrey Kalinin, Russian master



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

who cares, all the wizard can be found here

https://vk.com/hudimizrogatki

https://vk.com/album...17113_166638860


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are cool!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent decoration aesthetics! It's great to see a slingshot (the Apple iPhone model) that's intended to shoot those stupid overpriced iPhones with, too!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Artamon-off is on to something new and interesting.

The slingshots are eminently functional.
The lavishly painted branding logos and
symbols add significantly to their appeal.

Many (if not most) T shirts are likewise decorated.
Why not a few cattys.
They are pretty cool!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool B) :wub:


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting tube attachment at the fork! I wonder.....


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Realy coool. Awsome paintjob,,,


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

super-cool!

jazz


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

A very individual and creative approach to design, construction and graphics. Truly a masters touch. PC


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I really like it, great.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the Show  Great to See we are not alone 
One beauty queen after a noter


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I've checked these, and really like the stilish paintings,

Спасибо  очень хорошо!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I think he's on to something.. would love to have one.. if only for show


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Tell us how you transfer the logos and designs to the slingshots. Are the slingshots wood or synthetic material?


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Stupid question

Are this for sale? 
Where can we buy? 
Have master kalinin a Store?


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Widget said:


> Stupid question
> 
> Are this for sale?
> Where can we buy?
> Have master kalinin a Store?


Hi, slingshots are sold only in Russia via social networks.


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Tell us how you transfer the logos and designs to the slingshots. Are the slingshots wood or synthetic material?



















slingshot from the tree. First treated, then applied a layer of acrylic paint, then glued a sticker cut on a plotter from a special film, then 3-4 coats of acrylic lacquer.
sorry for English, I write through the translator.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Artamon-off said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid question
> ...


Ah OK
That's mean that he didn't send them outside Russia


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Widget said:


> Artamon-off said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


does not send


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet looking slingshots~Outstanding Paint Finish....Ilike how you attach the band set..
~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Unique!
They remind me of race car sponsor graphics.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice !!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice !!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The English is good, your translator is doing well. Thank you for explaining how they are made. Amazing.
Da!!!!!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I love the green and black one and the convict striped 1 with the license plate


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Those are really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Fine craftsmanship ,you are an awesome slingshot maker!





  








IMG 0467




__
crypter27


__
Jan 10, 2015


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Really cool!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

That they are!


----------



## Andrey Kalinin (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi

Thank's for your reviews


----------



## Andrey Kalinin (Nov 29, 2015)

Widget said:


> Stupid question
> 
> Are this for sale?
> Where can we buy?
> Have master kalinin a Store?


Hi Widget!
I can try to send you a slingshot.

I have never done this before :hmm:


----------



## Andrey Kalinin (Nov 29, 2015)

This is my new work plywood


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Andrey 
Great to See you around hear welcome on board 
Your work is really nice 
Can't way't to see your next slingshots 
And good to know you are up for slingshot business 
Cheers


----------



## Andrey Kalinin (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you!

glad hear it.

You can't see photos?


----------



## Andrey Kalinin (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Andrey Kalinin (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Pm send


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome custom paint jobs and nice innovative way to attach paracord tabs! Great thinking meastro Kalinin.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

It says free.. if you happen to want to see 1 of your masterpieces on American soil.. I'd love to be the proud owner and showman of your ausome painted shooters.. just pm me


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

StretchandEat said:


> It says free.. if you happen to want to see 1 of your masterpieces on American soil.. I'd love to be the proud owner and showman of your ausome painted shooters.. just pm me


The free forks that's Grampa Pete's thread, stretch...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > It says free.. if you happen to want to see 1 of your masterpieces on American soil.. I'd love to be the proud owner and showman of your ausome painted shooters.. just pm me
> ...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> The free forks that's Grampa Pete's thread, stretch...


[/quote]we are working things out... I'm trying to build up a colection so that I might be generous also... with something other than my simple naturals


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Excellent sir.. your decal work is stellar. i noticed some very glossy ones your link With what looks like some very cool airbrushing.. awesome work man... I hope to see you vending here soon.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Cool!!!


----------

